# Looking for a cheap 40k 5th ed rulebook



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a cheap 5th edition 40k rule book?

Does anyone know any cheap places where I could get one?
£35 for one from GW is too much for me.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ebay is your best friend

here's a great deal in fact:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Warhammer...87?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item56420480a3

Rev


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Triple helix have the hardback at £28 which to me is more than fair. You get fantastic art, full back story, painting guidelines, full rules and everything - thats really a good deal when you consider it. Otherwise the Black Reach boxset is just as good - though this hasn't got the fluff in it and is easier to carry about.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

il sell you one for 25 pound m8 incl postage ,pm if interested


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

ownzu said:


> il sell you one for 25 pound m8 incl postage ,pm if interested


If I was you, I'd go lower, since brand new only costs £3 more like Moonschwine said :victory:


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

5 pound postage on it,im seling for 20 pound,i wieghed and checked on royal mail site,and mine is relatively new,i never use it


----------

